# Head Count!!!! Or How many do YOU see???



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

X-ray yesterday! Kira v Wolfstraum, HGH - due this weekend










Mom










Dad



















(puppy here is Obsession v Wolfstraum - from Komet and Zibera)

anyone need a part time puppy care job???????


Lee


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Idk about head count. But, mom and dad are beautiful. Mom looks like a powerful female.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Mom is a sweetheart....cuddler, thinks she is a lap dog.....goes to work with me alot, and wants to be on the couch.....she is also mom to Astrovan's Copper (Naughty v Wolfstraum)


thanks!!!

Lee


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Wow. Gorgeous dogs! I'd like me one of those. 

My guess:
9?


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

Stunning dogs. I count 10 spines.


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like a big litter upcoming! Hope they are all healthy, Kira has a smooth delivery and you get lots of males!


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh my! Kira must be ready to pop! Branik better keep a low profile for a while, lol. 

Hmmm I am going to guess 10  

If I was not like 4+ hours away I would totally take a position as a puppy carer


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow! Beautiful dog's! But that picture of mom in the snow is stunning. I wanna blow that up and hang it on my wall!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

this was her on Wednesday at work with me......she is WADDLING!!!


Lee


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

wolfstraum said:


> X-ray yesterday! Kira v Wolfstraum, HGH - due this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I counted 10 but there might be one hiding!

Hoping like 7 males/3 females for your sanity.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

She's beautiful, Lee! I'd guess 10 or 11? Can't wait to see pictures of the puppies! Love Dad as well!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Tried counting heads first, then spines.... I'm torn, 10-12


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Enough to scratch your head and ask for help. Beautiful dog. Too bad they are at the other end of the country. Wishing her a healthy birth and you a ton of enjoyment of the litter in the midst of all this craziness. I raised a foster litter of ten pups and realized that breeding your own dog requires guts and commitment.


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Beautiful dogs! Congratulations! Mama is going to be busy...and you too, I imagine!


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I counted at least 10 skulls!

Wishing you the best of luck for an easy delivery! No wonder she's waddling, poor girl!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Kira is gorgeous. I counted 10 maybe one more. Wishing her and you the best for a smooth and safe delivery.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

She is gorgeous! Any future SAR dogs in that thar belly? Poor baby looks like a beached whale.. Bet she will be happy to pop out this litter


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Both parents are beautiful, should make for some gorgeous puppies. I hope the delivery goes smoothly, I count 13, poor Kira! Copper says hang in there mom. So excited for everyone that's going to get a puppy, these will be very nice dogs!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

born August 26th.....started whelping at 230 pm....finished by 1130 pm...

Total of 11 puppies, unfortunately, last 2 were stillborn and buried today ...run free little ones :'( ....

Welcome to the world Phantom, Puma, Phoenix, Piper, Panther, Porsche, Picasso (???maybe) and 2 TBD .....

5 boys - 1 black, 4 sables
4 girls - 2 blacks, 2 sables


So many happy people out there have been waiting for this litter for quite some time!

Lee


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Congratulations, Lee! So sorry for the loss of two of the babies. Love the names. Some very lucky people, getting these pups.

Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Beautiful momma!!! A full house! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## KaiserAus (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats on your babies, I'm so sorry for the loss of 2. I hope Momma is doing well!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Yay!
Congrats!

Pax
Price
Prisma 
Primus
Pasha
Priya 
Pismo 
Plato
Pi
Pharaoh 
Pico 
Pike 
Prism


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats! Sorry about the two that didn't make it  Enjoy the next 8 weeks.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congrats and happy birthday little ones. Looking forward to some pics when you find time. 

Oh, Prudence. Not a very flashy name but it does imply one who thinks things through and acts rationally with intelligence. Haha just looked up the name: in Latin is means good judgement. 

Hope you all have a great week.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> born August 26th.....started whelping at 230 pm....finished by 1130 pm...
> 
> 
> Welcome to the world Phantom, Puma, Phoenix, Piper, Panther, Porsche, Picasso (???maybe) and 2 TBD .....
> ...


Hi Lee!
Could you update us on this litter?
Pictures and what state they found their forever home in? What they will be doing with their new families? Personalities? Etc.!

Moms


----------



## Trix (Jun 22, 2017)

Wow, that looks like one of the more powerful females I’ve seen. Beautiful dogs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Very cool! Congrats! Sorry for the loss but their spirit will be back!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

The P litter is now 4 months old!

Girls:

Porsche - black female - lives here in Pittsburgh with a lady who wanted an active companion to take hiking, camping and maybe do some AKC sports...she lives with a female collie and 2 cats

Phoenix or Nyxie - black female - is in a family home in St Louis and will do lots of things like agility, barn hunt, obedience as they live close to Purina Farms

Phantom - Sable female - is in Dayton Ohio area and plans are to do IPO with a trainer friend of mine in KY

Piper - black sable female - is owned by a Philly police detective whose uncle (an AKC conformation GSD judge) recommended us.....he will be training her and may do IPO

Panther and Puma - sable males - also in Dayton area, owned by a mother daughter combo and have been to a few training sessions with my friend in KY

Pilot is in Erie PA and as he is black goes by Jet! His owner is very interested in trying IPO

Pirate was the second black male and is in NJ with a young lady who is active in agility and AKC obedience

Pfalcon - sable male is in the Harrisburg area and along with November (aka Ember) will be training at the USCA club in Harrisburg where Astrovan and Naughty (Copper and Lindsey) train....he is already showing lots of promise.


----------



## dogbyte (Apr 5, 2002)

Wow. Nice pups.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Absolutely GORGEOUS!!! 

Thank you for sharing!

Moms


----------

